# SNOWEX VSS 3000 - For sale



## turfguy3 (Nov 30, 2017)

We are currently looking to sell a SNOW EX VSS3000. Purchased and used only for the 2015 season. Practically brand new and stored inside out of the elements. We also have a 1000gal storage container for sell also.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Just thinking a price and a location would be good idea.


----------



## turfguy3 (Nov 30, 2017)

Downer Grove, IL. Looking to get 3k.


----------



## turfguy3 (Nov 30, 2017)

Better pics!


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Richard46martin (Dec 4, 2017)

Why are you selling it?


----------

